# Razer Treiber und Windows 7



## UTDARKCTF (20. Oktober 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Razer Maustreiber/Software unter Win7 x64 gemacht (Razer Deathadder) ? Ich möchte die nächsten Tage auf das neue BS umsteigen und frage mich ob die Software läuft oder ob nur ein Win-eigener Treiber geht .


----------



## ut2k4master (20. Oktober 2009)

es gibt bereits spezielle windows 7 treiber für diese maus.
siehe hier:*** DeathAdder Driver v1.09[/url]


----------



## Barney Stinson (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab selbst eine Mamba, deren Treiber problemlos läuft!


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Copperhead Treiber fuer XP/Vista funzen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine Lachesis und ein Lycosa, beide (Vista)-treiber laufen problemlos auf Win 7 RC-1 , und damit meine ich den ganzen funktionsumfang...

Neulich ist ein Win 7 treiber fuer die Lycosa erschienen, hab aber keinen unterschied zum "alten" treiber bemerkt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Oktober 2009)

Also nach einer ersten Fehlinstallation unter Ultimate ging es dann komischerweise gleich beim zweiten mal, in der Systemsteuerung steht zwar 32Bit, aber mir egal


----------



## UTDARKCTF (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Treiber konnte nun problemlos installiert werden , allerdings hab ich keine unterstützung der Seitentasten z.b. bei Battlefield 2 . Auch nicht wenn ich diese mit einer anderen Taste belege .


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir funzt in Drakensang die mittlere Maustaste (Scrollrad drücken) der DeathAdder nicht  Hab schon alles ausprobiert. Im Firefox funktioniert sie übrigens.
Wenn ich den Razertreiber deinstalliere gehts auch in Drakensang wieder. Aber ich kann doch die Maus nicht ohne den Treiber laufen lassen

Edit:
Na toll bei The Witcher gehts auch nicht...


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Oktober 2009)

Great-Cthulhu schrieb:


> ...ich kann doch die Maus nicht ohne den Treiber laufen lassen



Wieso nicht  ? Wenn deine maus auch so ohne probleme funzt wuerde ich es so lassen bis ein kompatibler treiber von Razer verfuegbar sein wird


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich muss halt dann auf sämtliche Einstellungen der Software verzichten 

Edit:
Es liegt wohl an der UAC. Wenn ich die ausschalte geht auch die mittlerer Maustaste in Spielen. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch schaffen, die UAC nur für Drakensang auszuschalten *grübel*


----------



## UTDARKCTF (1. November 2009)

Great-Cthulhu schrieb:


> Naja, ich muss halt dann auf sämtliche Einstellungen der Software verzichten
> 
> Edit:
> Es liegt wohl an der UAC. Wenn ich die ausschalte geht auch die mittlerer Maustaste in Spielen. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch schaffen, die UAC nur für Drakensang auszuschalten *grübel*


Kann ich bestätigen , nach ausschalten der UAC kann ich auch in Battlefield wieder die Seitentasten benutzen . Ich hoffe der Bug wird noch beseitigt .


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (3. November 2009)

jep, is schon ärgerlich, auch wenn nur Spiele betroffen sind, die man als Admin starten muss. Drakensang kann man als normaler Nutzer starten, wenn man eine Text-Datei für alle Nutzer freigibt (irgendwas mit keyboard...). 
Aber den Bug gibts angeblich bei manchen Razer-Mäusen schon seit Vista.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (8. November 2009)

Moin!

Funktioniert der Vista 64 bit treiber von der COPPERHEAD für win 7 home prem 64 bit ?


----------



## Germerican (20. November 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Mamba unter 7 x64 manchmal aussetzt (fuer eine Sekunde), seit ich den aktuellsten Treiber raufgespielt habe. Sollte jemand dasselbe Problem haben, bitte melden. (Aktuellste Firmware ist drauf)


----------



## Walti (31. März 2010)

wollt mal fragen ob es für die orochi eine windows 7 64 bit treiber gibt. habe nur einen firmware updater. kann also nicht wirklich was einstellen.
danke schon mal

mfg
walt


----------



## gharbi_sam (31. März 2010)

@ Walti

Hier findest du was du suchst*** ![/URL]'


----------

